# Nox Arcana



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I agree.
But, I have all but two of their cds. Darklore Manor was much better then 13th hour (MS). Also Nox Arcanas 06 cd, Carnival of Lost Souls, is better than Out of the Darkness (MS). Don't get me wrong, I like both bands music. Some cds are better than others.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I would agree that they are similar.
But you can never have enough Haunt music, can you?

I own all of them.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I have a crappy rip version of Carnival of Lost Souls in WMA format. I would love to have high quality MP3's of the CD made for my collection.

I know I can't live without the music, because it's like an extension of my arm when Halloween rolls around for me to use their music for my haunted house and graveyard.


----------

